# Wellness



## kburke (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi,

I have been feeding my dogs wellness for the past several months. Some foods dont settle well with them. I had them on Canidae but switched to EVO. They had a really hard time going to the bathroom while eating EVO so I switched them to Wellness. They have now been on Wellness for awhile but I just saw they started selling wellness in the petstores like Petco. That has me concerned. I want to make sure I am giving them the best food but I dont know alot about dog nutrition. My vet will not recommend a food as he said each dog is different and that vets get kick backs from recommending foods and that is why so many will tell you that these horrible foods are good for them. I just want to make sure Wellness is a good food and if there is one out there that is better.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

Wellness is a premium food. They've been selling Solid Gold in Petco now for a while also. And Solid Gold is a premium food too.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree that Wellness is a GREAT food Solid Gold is good too as is Natural Balance and all are now being sold at PetCo. Blue Buffalo is an okay food and it is being sold at PetSmart. Just because it is being sold at a pet store doesn't mean it is bad. If you do some research onlien you can find the definitions of what an ingredient is. My suggestion would be to learn to read labels so you know if what you are feeding is good or based based on the ingredient panel and not where it is or is not sold.


----------



## Acmeacres (Jul 1, 2008)

*Food Qualities*

If you're ever in doubt about the quality of the food your giving your dog, I'd suggest you check www.DogFoodAnalysis.com They not only categorize them into "star" ratings (1 to 6) but give you all the label info and (while it can be opinionated to some degree) why it's bad or why it's good. 

Wellness CORE is one of the better ones out there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Wellness recently came out with a new Large Breed formula. I picked up a few bags of free samples and tried it out on my Lab. He likes it just fine. It's a larger size kibble than the regular Wellness.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, Wellness is great and the Core is amazing. Like Boxermommie said, just because it's sold in a mainstream pet store doesn't mean it's low-quality anymore. Wellness is just about the best food you can get at PetCo just like Blue Buffalo is one of the best foods you can get at PetsMart. Also, Wellness is sold in almost all natural dog boutique stores, so that's another good indicator.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My Lhasa has food allergies and one of the only foods she can eat is Wellness Venison. Even the other brands venison formulas have ingredients that disagree with her and make her ears and skin turn red instantly. So, I really appreciate the Wellness brand and their allergy lines. She has tried the EVO venison but it was way too rich for her and gave her horrible diarhea. The Wellness people were really really quick to respond to an email when I asked them for a breakdown of their mineral content when she had surgery for bladder stones. They answered in less then a day with a complete list of all minerals and percentages in the venison canned that she eats and I was able to take it to her veterinarian and compare it to the stone diet he wanted her on that she cannot eat because of her allergies. I haven't fed their other foods but I am considering the CORE line for my puppy when he is older.


----------

